
LibreOffice: How good are we compared to Microsoft Office? - mariuz
https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Feature_Comparison:_LibreOffice_-_Microsoft_Office
======
im_down_w_otp
PowerPoint has perhaps the worst user interface I can imagine for creating
presentations. When I attempted to switch to Linux full-time I discovered that
LibreOffice Impress defied the extents of my imagination and was some how
much, much worse.

I gave up on my Linux transition due to two primary factors. 1) constant rough
edges and half-broken basic things like Windows losing focus after resizing
them. 2) lack of access to a presentation tool that wasn't an active assault
on my workflow & creative process.

The word processor and spreadsheet app worked well enough for me though, so
that's a plus.

------
ziszis
If you are competing with Microsoft Office network effects, "Compatibility
with Microsoft Office file formats" is the #1 feature. Everything else is a
distant #2.

By definition, Microsoft Office scores 100%. What % less than 100% would be
acceptable for Libre Office? If only 90% of the documents I produce render
correctly in Microsoft Office, do any of the other features matter? It would
be very interesting to have an objective test suite that calculates how close
Libre Office is.

The other path is Google Docs which solves scenarios that are underserved by
Microsoft. Like collaborative editing.

~~~
Crespyl
> By definition, Microsoft Office scores 100%

You might be surprised...

------
sccxy
Real fanboy comparison.

Cherry picked features and yellow/green coloring is mostly LibreOffice
friendly.

Real life comparison is much different

------
EarthIsHome
Interesting how LO can import MS Visio files (2000-2013) but MS Office cannot.

------
luchadorvader
One thing that irks me about libre office is its hacky VBA support. I would
think that they would try to support it where I could open an excel file and
have the VBA code run the same in both platforms. But a lot of the time it
crashes even with that VBA support tag at the top.

If they could provide full support for that I could see a lot of my customers
switching to Libre Office for their reports and business tools which in turn
would let me switch to it as well.

My dream spreadsheet software: Lightweight (remember this is a dream) Full
support for VBA Scripting alternative in Python SANE scripting API Open source
Cross platform Modern UI

